# Spark plug



## drewgost (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi everyone, I have a craftsman 8 HP Model 536.881800
My concern is that I have in the engine at this time and it runs ok a Champion RN11YC but the manual says it should be a Champion RJ19LM.
I bought a spark plug at lowes equivalent to the champion (FirstFire FF-10) it was all they had.
When I went to swap it out it would not even fit as the wrench size is 13/16 instead of the smaller 5/8.
I left the Champion in for now.

Any thoughts on what is the correct SP?

Thanks


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I think I'd follow the recommendation given in the manual. The RJ19LM is a pretty commonly used spark plug for OPE, so you should be able to find one somewhere if the store you went to was out of stock. If the package on the FF-10 you got said it was a direct replacement for the RJ19LM, then all you should have to worry about is getting the correct sized wrench to tighten it down.

This is a list of potential replacements for the RJ19LM. I tend to prefer NGK branded spark plugs myself, but then, that's just me.

Champion RJ19LM - Alternative spark plugs


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

When you're looking for engine parts it's best to go off the engine numbers UNLESS you know it's the original engine or you've checked the numbers of the engine and know it's the original engine.

If it came with a Champion RJ19LM, replace it with an NGK BR2LM or NGK 5798 (BR2LM). IMHO hands down better than the champion spark plug. I'd recommend a drop or two of anti-seize on the threads, it's cheap insurance. You can get a little pack of it (plug too) at most auto parts stores. I keep a bottle of it around but I'm work on a lot of cars. 

$1.40 and you have enough for a V8, easy. VersaChem 13111 - Anti-Seize Thread Lubricant | O'Reilly Auto Parts


----------



## drewgost (Jan 24, 2016)

*spark plug*

Thanks for your help, its a Briggs and Stratton engine I will have to look for the serial number to be sure of the exact engine


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF drew. After looking up your snow blower model number 536.881800, the engine appears to be a Briggs 12E114-0268-E1 overhead valve engine. If this is your engine, the correct spark plug would be a Champion RC12YC. This spark plug has a longer reach (more thread length) than a RJ19LM which is for flat head motors.


----------



## drewgost (Jan 24, 2016)

*sparkplug*

Thanks Grunt
That is the one that is in there (Champion RC12YC). I must have been reading about the Champion RN11YC and typed that number in when posting.
Thanks gain for your research

I had to check the numbers, here is pic of numbers, good call

thanks,

Drew


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> When you're looking for engine parts it's best to go off the engine numbers UNLESS you know it's the original engine or you've checked the numbers of the engine and know it's the original engine.


And make sure you copy the numbers down correctly :icon_whistling::icon_whistling:
All kidding aside that's why it's important to look at the engine separately just in case it's not the engine the blower came with or was supposed to come with.


If it came with a Champion RC12YC, replace it with an NGK BPR5ES or NGK 4006 (BPR5ES). IMHO hands down better than the champion spark plug. I'd recommend a drop or two of anti-seize on the threads.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

How is the NKG better? The rule of thumb when it comes to spark plugs all around is to stick with the same brand/number spark plug the engine manufacturer designed the engine around.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i always use ngk plugs in equipment i keep for myself. just had to many out of the box failures with champions and the champions tend to foul easily


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Huh. I did not realize that a specific brand of spark plug could foul more easily then another, I was taught that when it comes to spark plugs, it's how the spark is delivered that makes the difference, hence the importance of sticking with the plug the engine/ignition system was designed to work best with. I would think that fouling of the plug would be more related to fuel mixture or something else wrong inside of the engine? Ah well. Use what you feel is best and serves you well.


----------

